# The N/360 N scale layout project



## N/360 (7 mo ago)

Hi all.
Thanks for all the nice information we can find on your site. I thought could be fun to show you my N scale layout progress. I began 2 months ago and gettin close to a somewhat partially finish project. Will post from time to time.

This is the state as of july 5th noon ;-)

Choo Choo

Have fun!









View attachment 585392

View attachment 585398


















View attachment 585395









View attachment 585390


----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)




----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That looks like a great start!!

I like that you have made a surround layout. May I suggest you use a stool in the middle rather than a desk chair? If that was for me, I'd be hitting the layout with the back of the chair all the time.

Welcome to the forums! Lots of good advice here. I have learned a lot in the past year or so that I've been here.


----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)

Hi. 80% completed now. Whats left is buildings, and installing the peco motors on the 4 switches. But Great fun.

Surprising what a backdrop can add.


----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)




----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)




----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Lookin good, JP!


----------



## N/360 (7 mo ago)

As of today.

Cheers


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed! Well done 👍


----------



## PRRrailfan9708 (Mar 6, 2019)

I've never thought of making a layout like that before, very cool idea.


----------

